# Delight kidded- day 148! *kid pics added!*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Delight is on 140 today :leap: 
She was bred when we purchased her down in NC and we are very excited about these kids!

JNels Delight
S:Caesar's Villa LV Eric *S
SS:Caesars Villa Felicias Levi *S
SD:Caesars Villa Pons Ebony 7* D
D:J-Nels BB Divinity
DS:Caesars Villa GL Bad Boy *S
DD:Caesars Villa STS Darcie

She is bred to JNels Crazy Horse:
S:Rosasharn SS Sequoia *S
SS:Rosasharn TL Summer Sol *S
SD:ARMCH Rosaharn UMT Sassafras 5* DE
D:Caesar's Villa BT Flirt
DS:MCH Caesar's Villa FL Brat in Barn *S
SS:Caesar's Villa STS Flirtation

ray: :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

I hope you get some girlies :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

I hope so too! Look at all those stars!! Doelings would be wonderful!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

ray: ing for DOES!!!! :clap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

:girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

praying for doelings.... ray: :girl: :girl: thinking Pink....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

142 today- no changes to report except that her appetite has decreased- she didnt clean up all her grain last night or this am (sweet feed mix to boot!)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

Oh man - she will hopefully start working on getting those babies to you soon!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

Hope she has :girl: :girl: :girl: for you! Sounds like you'l get some really nice kids! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 140 today*

144 today- she looks really posty to me- but ligs are still there and I think her udder needs to grow some more.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 145 today *pics added!**

okay 145 today- she still looks posty to me- ligs are low and soft, but still there, udder has filled some, but I think has more to go.
She is SOOO poochy

Give em up Delight! :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 145 today *pics added!**

She is big! Looks like twins or triplets! :girl: :girl: :boy: She has a nice udder!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 145 today *pics added!**

I say that udder is gonna fill to capacity in the next few hours and you'll have :girl: :girl: on the ground by morning!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 145 today *pics added!**

I sure hope your right liz :leap:

even better shady creek! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 145 today *pics added!**

She is looking very posty and with my girls from the moment I notice that with them, they deliver 12 hours later....but I have heard of does going posty and delivering 24 hours later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 145 today *pics added!**

How is she doing today? Surely there are babies to see by now.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

No babies! :GAAH:

Shes still the same- really posty- sort of sunken in, but ligs are there albeit low.

She is really uncomfortable today, its so hot. Shes just laying in the barn screaming at me. But, no signs of labor yet so I told her I didnt feel bad for her :veryangry: :angel2: :slapfloor:

Hopefully she gets on with it soon- cant WAIT to see these kids. A moonspotted doe would be too much to ask for, so Ill be happy with any doe :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

Here she is this afternoon :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

she has to have them soon ...she is showing all the close signs.......

Come on girl ....kid those beautiful healthy doelings already...at least one with moonspots ....your driving us bonkers..... :hair: :girl: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

toth- the way its been going this year I dont care if the doeling is purple- I just want a doe! :hair: :slapfloor:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

I want a purple goat!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

If I get one, shes mine :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**



> toth- the way its been going this year I dont care if the doeling is purple- I just want a doe! :hair: :slapfloor:





> I want a purple goat!!!!





> If I get one, shes mine :slapfloor:


All of you are so funny....LOL......hey put me on the list to.....because that will be rare.... :wink: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

She's not up on her "toes" yet, posty but not quite there. That udder has lots of room to expand....and it will very fast! Hope she gives you :girl: :girl: ... A PURPLE ONE and A PINK ONE

I have dibs on the pink doeling!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

:slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**



> she gives you :girl: :girl: ... A PURPLE ONE and A PINK ONE
> 
> I have dibs on the pink doeling!


 :ROFL: so funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

so her ligs are still there tonight- but her udder definately filled through the evening.
Her above picture was from 2 pm this afternoon- this picture from 9:30 pm








maybe kiddos tomorrow sometime? :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

Any babies yet or does she look any closer?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

She looks the same- her kids may have dropped a little lower but thats it
:sigh:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

I hope she has them by tomorrow! :leap: She looks really close!  In the pictures, it looks like triplets!! :girl: :girl: :boy: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

oh boy she is posty and everything. I am so glad Angie didnt mess with me for a long while - seh was great!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

nice udder there! sometimes they can go very fast, udder ballons ect. so I'll guess tommorrow!!!!!!!! and triplet does.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 146 today *pics added!**

I think we are getting closer!

Her udder is definately not full yet- and her ligs arent gone, but she is getting alot looser back there, ligs are very low and wide, I suspect they may be gone or close to it by morning. You can clearly see in tonights pics that her kids are much much lower.
If she gets any postier her legs are going to bend backwards at the hock joint! Ive never seen one SO posty for SO long.

Tomorrow is day 148 and I am hopeful we will have some kiddos :leap:

9:30 pm day 147


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 147 today *closer!**

Looks like you'll have kids soon!! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 147 today *closer!**

Just as I suspected- her ligs are GONE

I think she is in early labor- light intermittant contractions.
I had to bring my little guy home for a nap- and will check on her in a lil bit.

ray: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 148 today *ligs gone- early labor**

Babies soon. I love her red color.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 148 today *ligs gone- early labor**

Nothing yet!

Actually- she is jet black but her shedding winter coat and camera flash show otherwise!
Here she is clipped in the summer: http://www.proctorhill.com/delightpage.htm


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 148 today *ligs gone- early labor**

Wishin' for a uneventful delivery!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidding soon- day 148 today *ligs gone- early labor**

WOOHOO- Delight took her time making sure my order was just right!

She kidded at 3:00 with triplets :boy: :girl: :girl: in that order!

Black and white buckling first 
buckskin doeling with some white- both good size kids so I actually thought she was done. I figure I would check, and whats this, more feet
Out comes another buckskin doeling....with moonspots!!! :leap:

All very good size healthy kids!

Pictures and birth story tonight- running back to the barn to check them!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

CONGRATS!!!!!!! Wow just what you wanted!!! :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

Congratulations. WOW, I wish my does would listen to my requests.

Can wait for pictures. I bet they are adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats - can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

congrats on the :girl: :girl: :boy: :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

I'm so glad you finally got doeling!!!  And a moonspotted one!! :leap: I can't wait for pictures!!! :stars: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

:stars: Just what you had ordered! Congratulations. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

:leap: more kids! and she's a pretty doe


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*



sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations. WOW, I wish my does would listen to my requests.
> 
> Can wait for pictures. I bet they are adorable.


Hah- if you have been following my kidding season at all- you would know that this is NOT the case 98% of the time!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Delight kidded- day 148!*

OKAY

1st born buckling


















2nd born doeling

















last born doeling- she saved the best for last :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!! BEAUTIFUL little girls and a very flashy lil' boy :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Keeping any?

LOVE THE BUCK and the lastborn doe! :drool:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

The last born doe is a keeper for sure!  
we are hanging onto the other doe for now too since its been such a buck year here


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I see - keeping the moonspots for yourself.... LOL!

they are gorgeous!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I am glad you finally got does!!! :leap: And a moonspoted one!! :clap: They are adorable!!!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh! What beautiful and sturdy babies. :shocked: 
What pretty markings. Can't say who I like, best. They're all too cute. :leap: 

Anna


----------

